# Vivia brigando ou brigava?



## grammarian100

1) Quando era criança, Rafaela brigava com os amigos.
2) Quando era criança, Rafaela vivia brigando com os amigos.

As frases acima possuem o mesmo sentido? (Talvez gramaticalmente)... Parece-me que na segunda haja a ideia de um comportamento mais exagerado.


----------



## machadinho

Exato. Exagerado ou repetido. A diferença entre (1) e (2) é dita de aspecto: maneiras diferentes de se ver o mesmo.



grammarian100 said:


> As frases acima possuem o mesmo sentido?


A rigor, além de diferença de aspecto, há também diferença de sentido e mesmo de significado. Por quê? Porque não é contraditório que alguém afirme (1) mas negue (2).  Sim, ela brigava com os amigos mas não vivia brigando com eles.


----------



## grammarian100

Obrigado. Você talvez desconfie ou saiba que no site onde li isso, dizem que as frases querem dizer a mesma coisa. Mas confio em você e neles.


----------



## machadinho

Não confie em ninguém. Faça o teste você mesmo. Se for possível, ao mesmo tempo, aceitar uma mas negar a outra, então saberemos a priori que elas têm sentidos diferentes. Podemos não saber qual seja a diferença de sentido, mas sabemos que há alguma diferença ali.


----------



## grammarian100

Sim, há uma diferença latente em minha opinião. Talvez pelo mero ponto de vista gramatical, utilizar o pretérito imperfeito e a locução verbal no passado progressivo queriam dizer a mesma coisa.


----------



## machadinho

Concordo plenamente. Ou pretérito imperfeito não é a mesma coisa que passado progressivo, ou (2) não é passado progressivo.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal, as frases também têm sentido diferente. A segunda dá uma nota de intensidade e frequência que está ausente da primeira. Ambas dizem que a menina brigava, mas, enquanto a primeira é vaga quanto à frequência, a segunda deixa claro que as brigas eram constantes. É o mesmo que dizer _'andava sempre a brigar', 'brigava todo o tempo', 'passava o tempo a brigar' _e expressões semelhantes.


----------



## englishmania

E ainda temos o "passava a vida a brigar".


----------



## Nonstar

"Só fazia brigar". Sim?


----------



## grammarian100

Quando li que as frases queriam dizer a mesma coisa assustei. Contudo, agora após tudo que foi-me dito compreendi o que o exercício queria dizer. Se você ler os dois períodos acima da forma que eles se encontram, você não poderá afirmar que em nenhuma das duas há algum indício que a menina brigava mais.


----------



## machadinho

grammarian100 said:


> Se você ler os dois períodos acima da forma que eles se encontram, você não poderá afirmar que em nenhuma das duas há algum indício que a menina brigava mais.


Não entendi. Brigava mais? Quer dizer, continuasse a brigar ainda hoje?


----------



## englishmania

Acho que a segunda frase remete para a ideia de que ela brigava mais, de forma mais frequente. Pelo menos, o uso de “vivia brigando” (que penso que seja uma expressão do PTBR) enfatiza essa ideia, enquanto que a primeira frase não vai tão longe e é mais geral.
Se alguém diz a segunda frase, é porque quer demonstrar de forma inequívoca como eram frequentes essas brigas.


----------



## grammarian100

Não, conforme você disse, se olhar pelo "aspecto" da segunda frase, dá uma ideia de que a Rafaela era briguenta, brigava toda hora. Mas se você, teoricamente, pudesse contar todas as vezes que elas brigaram durante a infância, talvez na primeira Rafaela tivesse brigado 137 vezes e na segunda 121, por exemplo.


----------



## englishmania

Isso nunca vamos saber, mas quem profere estas frases tem uma intenção, um sentido (até pode ser pejorativo) ao fazê-lo desta forma. Isto é, ao dizer “vivia brigando” há mais intensidade do que apenas “brigava”.


----------



## Carfer

grammarian100 said:


> Não, conforme você disse, se olhar pelo "aspecto" da segunda frase, dá uma ideia de que a Rafaela era briguenta, brigava toda hora. Mas se você, teoricamente, pudesse contar todas as vezes que elas brigaram durante a infância, talvez na primeira Rafaela tivesse brigado 137 vezes e na segunda 121, por exemplo.


Isso é verdade, porque nenhuma delas nos diz qual a quantidade exacta de brigas, mas, pelo menos no meu português, a segunda passa claramente a ideia de que as brigas eram constantes. A primeira não.

P.S. Cruzei-me com a englishmania. Nada acrescentar, naturalmente.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> mas, pelo menos no meu português, a segunda passa claramente a ideia de que as brigas eram constantes. A primeira não.


No meu também.


----------



## grammarian100

O exercício refere-se à formação dos tempos verbais comparando-se o pretérito imperfeito a uma locução verbal um "passado progressivo". Por mais que a segunda frase nos passe um sentido de brigas exageradas, ou incrivelmente constantes ou negativas (aí nos falta contexto para definir qual sentido), talvez na primeira a menina brigou muita mais vezes. Certo?


----------



## machadinho

grammarian100 said:


> O exercício refere-se à formação dos tempos verbais comparando-se o pretérito imperfeito a uma locução verbal um "passado progressivo". Por mais que a segunda frase nos passe um sentido de brigas exageradas, ou incrivelmente constantes ou negativas (aí nos falta contexto para definir qual sentido), talvez na primeira a menina brigou muita mais vezes. Certo?


Talvez ela tenha, de fato, brigado mais vezes mas isso extrapola o que está dito. Fica em aberto.


----------



## Ari RT

Na minha opinião, a primeira é booleana: Rafaela, brigava? Sim ou não? Sim, brigava. Brigava mais ou menos que uma criança normal de sua idade? Não se sabe, só o que se sabe é que seu número de brigas infantis é diferente de zero.
Joãozinho brigava? Não, Joãozinho nunca brigou. Brigas = zero.

Já a segunda é uma construção hiperbólica. Vivia brigando quer dizer que não fazia outra coisa da vida que não brigar. 

Claro que semelhança entre dois tempos verbais é uma questão de grau de exigência. Se duas construções fossem absolutamente idênticas em conteúdo e em todas as camadas de meta-significados, uma delas desapareceria, por desnecessária. O simples fato de escolher uma forma composta a uma simples já indica alguma coisa, se não sobre o sentido objetivo do que se quer transmitir, ao menos sobre a preferência do emissor. Ou seu humor, ou o que ela andou lendo ou...
Podemos dizer, grosso modo, que as duas fórmulas referem-se a um mesmo tempo no passado, com semelhante grau de perfectude verbal. Mas, se formos mais estritos, não carregam o mesmo significado.


----------



## machadinho

O que me chama a atenção é falácia que a formulação da questão parece cometer. Não há como determinar a frequência de brigas atrás de (1) e de (2); logo, (1) e (2) querem dizer o mesmo.  Não é possível que seja isso. Deve ter uma razão melhor.


----------



## guihenning

Numa última análise poder-se-ia dizer que sim. Diferente, diga-se, das germânicas, as línguas românicas têm aspecto perfectivo e imperfectivo, portanto, há clara diferença entre “cantou” e “cantava”. No inglês e no alemão, por exemplo, não há diferença entre “sang” e “has sung” (EN) ou “sang” e “hat gesungen” (DE) - todas essas opções podem significar quer “cantou”, quer “cantava”. Nas duas frases em apreço no fio, o aspecto é o mesmo, “brigava”; “vivia”, mas é a locução verbal que torna clara a ideia de que em (2) o sujeito brigava constantemente. Não vejo como as frases no sentido amplo significarem o mesmo, mas se formos considerar os aspectos verbais elas são idênticas. O nosso sistema verbal só dá conta do aspecto perfectivo ou imperfectivo. Para ações que fujam a isso, geralmente temos de recorrer a locuções verbais, tal qual os anglófonos teriam de fazer se quisessem expressar o mesmo “she’d fight a lot” ou, talvez, “she used to fight a lot”


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Numa última análise poder-se-ia dizer que sim. Diferente, diga-se, das germânicas, as línguas românicas têm aspecto perfectivo e imperfectivo, portanto, há clara diferença entre “cantou” e “cantava”. No inglês e no alemão, por exemplo, não há diferença entre “sang” e “has sung” (EN) ou “sang” e “hat gesungen” (DE) - todas essas opções podem significar quer “cantou”, quer “cantava”. Nas duas frases em apreço no fio, o aspecto é o mesmo, “brigava”; “vivia”, mas é a locução verbal que torna clara a ideia de que em (2) o sujeito brigava constantemente. Não vejo como as frases no sentido amplo significarem o mesmo, mas se formos considerar os aspectos verbais elas são idênticas. O nosso sistema verbal só dá conta do aspecto perfectivo ou imperfectivo. Para ações que fujam a isso, geralmente temos de recorrer a locuções verbais, tal qual os anglófonos teriam de fazer se quisessem expressar o mesmo “she’d fight a lot” ou, talvez, “she used to fight a lot”


@G.H., se o @Carfer  é quem manda quando o assunto é direito, você é quem manda quando estamos falando de linguística, mas discordo que o português só tenha dois aspectos. Dou de barato que o _sistema verbal_ do português só dê conta dos aspectos perfectivo e imperfectivo, mas isso não quer dizer que a _língua_ portuguesa não dê conta dum número bem maior de aspectos. Por exemplo, 'comecei a escovar os dentes', aspecto incoativo; ou 'ela vivia brigando', aspecto frequentativo. Não dá para reduzir aspecto às possibilidades de morfologia verbal. Nesses termos, discordo que, em (1) e (2) acima, o aspecto seja o mesmo em “brigava” e “vivia”, muito embora a morfologia verbal seja a mesma: imperfeito do indicativo.


----------



## guihenning

Pois vossemecê tem toda a razão no que diz, eu formulei muito mal algumas coisas. Vou ver se consigo me retratar.
Estamos de total acordo quanto à existência de mais aspectos em português, eu só sublinhei os dois que mais cabiam no caso em apreço (na verdade um só) e duma perspectiva estruturalista porque a dúvida do fio vem, aparentemente, duma afirmação que não reflete os fatos gramaticais, apenas os elenca e joga duas orações completamente diferentes numa mesma gaveta. E foi aí que eu me atentei excessivamente à morfologia verbal e me esqueci de pensar com o cérebro.

_P.S obrigado pelo comentário lisonjeiro, mas ainda não cheguei a esse pináculo linguístico. Quem me dera. Sou apenas amador e só me aventuro mesmo a fazer asserções na fonética e fonologia._


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> [...] porque a dúvida do fio vem, aparentemente, duma afirmação que não reflete os fatos gramaticais, apenas os elenca e joga duas orações completamente diferentes numa mesma gaveta.


----------



## grammarian100

O meu questionamento tratava da diferença de significado entre as duas frases. Jamais cogitava que iria lidar com um debate filosófico, linguístico que dicutiria se um tal tempo verbal tivesse que ser erradicado da língua portuguesa.


----------



## machadinho

grammarian100 said:


> Jamais cogitava que iria lidar com um debate filosófico, linguístico que dicutiria se um tal tempo verbal tivesse que ser erradicado da língua portuguesa.


 Cogitou que lidaria com o quê?


----------



## grammarian100

Conforme disse, queria somente saber a diferença de significado entre as duas frases. Vocês confirmaram aquilo que eu sabia. Referente ao resto da discussão sobre aspectos incoativos, imperfectivos, se o tempo verbal está duplicado em português ou se quem propos o exercício não deveria comparado dois tempos verbais tão diferentes; isso não sei se meu subconsciente vai reter essas informações. Talvez estejam num nível muito avançado para mim.


----------



## guihenning

O espaço colaborativo do fórum não se costuma restringir apenas à questão principal do fio, até porque ele permanece para consultas futuras, assim, é sempre possível que certas discussões extrapolem as intenções de quem pergunta algo. O Ciberdúvidas e a seção de perguntas e respostas da ABL é que se restringem à natureza oracular.


----------

